
I created a minimalist library to replace Redux - stevendesu
When I say &quot;replace Redux&quot;, I by no means intend to imply that I want to oust it. Redux is awesome, and it&#x27;s the king of the hill right now.<p>I just found myself a bit fed up with the amount of boilerplate involved in wiring Redux to React, and so I set out to create something that was easier to use and understand.<p>I&#x27;m interested in any suggestions, advice, and opinions people have for it. This is my first time creating a project with the intention to maintain it - so I&#x27;m eager to see what becomes of it!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;minimux
======
geordee
It is good thing to have options. Let the community decide the adoption.

------
ykler
I think it is a good thing that the React community has come together around
one flux library, and it's bad to promote an alternative unless it solves a
problem that would be hard to solve with Redux. Saving a few lines of
boilerplate just isn't enough of a win. Starting an open source project is a
great thing to do, but why not try to solve a problem that isn't already
solved?

~~~
sharmi
Not everyone can build stellar libraries that solve critical problems in their
first go. Waiting for the ideal problem to solve, results in just another form
of doing nothing, inspite of good intentions. When you reinvent the wheel and
make it a little better, the library might or might not survive but the
developer will learn essential skills that he/she can apply when she
encounters an unsolved problem. We need to be immersed in tech for sometine to
be able to identify critical problems.

One thing a developer could do instead of reinventing the wheel is to
contribute to open source projects that need help.

Yet, creating a library from the ground up by oneself has its own merits in
terms of identifying holes in your process and learning new skills

~~~
bbcbasic
Maybe the parent is scared of another JS library fragmentation. Let's all use
the same thing even if it ain't perfect has it's merits.

